# magnesium suplement in pregnancy



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

hello

I've been taking magnesium supplement in pregnancy for uterine hardening and cramping but it only seems to be helping in big doses - 1000 mg a day. What is the maximum daily dose of this supplement? Is it possible to overdose on it or is the excess removed with urine?
Would be very grateful for advice. Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Aphrodite,

Sorry not to get back to you sooner was doing a bit of reading up on magnesium for uterine cramping! From what I've read there have been a few studies looking at magnesium for primary dysmenorrhea but doses have varied quite a bit (average appears to be about 500mg) and effectiveness is not really proven  

Maximum daily doses really depends on what you are using it for as these vary according to the condition being treated. A pregnant adult needs 350mg a day to maintain adequate levels in the body (the is the RDA- recommended dietary allowance). Overdose (hypermagnesemia) is very uncommon and only really happens in people with kidney problems, the body usually just excretes what it doesn't need in the urine.

Oral magnesium is taken in the form of magnesium salts e.g. magnesium oxide, chloride, gluconate, sulphate so although you are taking 1000mg of supplement there won't be 1000mg of magnesium in it (if it's the sulphate salt then it'll only contain 100mg of elemental magnesium)

Hope this helps?

Maz x


----------



## Aphrodite31 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maz,

many thanks for your reply. I'm actually taking Holland and Barret 250 mg tablets, but I'm taking it 3 or 4 times a day. (1 tablet) Each tablet contains 250 mg magnesium according to the bottle. Seems to help relieve hardening and tightening of the uterus (23 weeks preg).
Anyway, thanks again for your research into it, it is helpful. Cheers


----------

